# New Gear is Coming!



## CO2Art.co.uk (16 Apr 2015)

Hello everyone.

After almost 1 year of designing and development we finally get to stage when we can show you our new dual stage regulator which will be available soon.

This is high quality medical grade dual stage regulator with adjustable working pressure up to 7bar. 

Solenoid has been designed by Swiss engineers. It has implemented electronic power consumption module (only 0.7w). Solenoid is powered by 12V DC power supply (Input: 100V-200V 50/60Hz) available with interchangeable adapters (UK, EU, US, AU).

As standard SMC valve but we are in process of implementing Fabco NV55 (unfortunately can't confirm date) valve.

Interested ?


----------



## Wisey (16 Apr 2015)

Looks good, I was intending to buy a dual stage reg from you in the next month or two anyway. How will this compare price wise to your existing £79.99 dual stage reg? Will it replace the existing regulator or become an additional item within the range? Other than the increase in max working pressure, what other benefits are there to the new reg (in laymans terms please  )?


----------



## Mic (16 Apr 2015)

Would be interested in two.


----------



## Luis Batista (16 Apr 2015)

that Solenoid looks amazing, great clean look on all the regulator parts!


----------



## alto (16 Apr 2015)

Excellent!
I've been waiting for a US compatible system


----------



## CO2Art.co.uk (17 Apr 2015)

Hello,

Thank you for your interest.



> Looks good, I was intending to buy a dual stage reg from you in the next month or two anyway. How will this compare price wise to your existing £79.99 dual stage reg?



Sorry price not confirmed yet. We will try to keep as low as possible.



> Will it replace the existing regulator or become an additional item within the range?



No, this will be our new Pro-Series Regulator.



> Other than the increase in max working pressure, what other benefits are there to the new reg (in laymans terms please  )?



- First of all all Pro-Series will come with 7 years warranty, product will be build in our new production line in Germany. 
- This model is very stable on large CO2 cylinders.
- Solenoid; as mentioned, has been designed by Swiss engineers. It has implemented electronic power consumption module (only 0.7w), powered by 12V DC power supply (Input: 100V-200V 50/60Hz) available with interchangeable adapters (UK, EU, US, AU).
- Inlet will be also available with W21.8 or CGA320 (for US customers).

Let me know if you have more questions.

Best regards
Karol


----------



## Wisey (17 Apr 2015)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Apr 2015)

Hi Great looking bit of kit  When will these be for sale? As will be ordering a Co2 System soon.


----------



## Andy D (22 Apr 2015)

It looks great and a 7 year warranty is superb.

Just need the price now...


----------



## Daneland (3 May 2015)

How soon will it be ready for sale and any price indication /?


----------



## Miroslav (5 May 2015)

Kadir Mumyakmaz said:


> How soon will it be ready for sale and any price indication /?



Hello,

Regarding to your question the regulators should be on sale in end of this week.


----------



## Andy Thurston (5 May 2015)

I've been fortunate enough to try one of these and it looks good, feels good and performs great. awesome piece of kit.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 May 2015)

Great news  Will be ordering soon


----------



## Miroslav (8 May 2015)

Hi all,

Great news 

The regulator is on sale now. Please follow the link below for more information:

http://www.co2art.co.uk/products/ad...l-stage-regulator-and-solenoid-magnetic-valve


----------



## Greenfinger2 (8 May 2015)

Order Placed


----------



## Miroslav (8 May 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Order Placed




Thank you very much for the purchase 

Please let us know what you think.


----------



## pepedopolous (8 May 2015)

Looks nice. Any new info on when/if it will come with the new solenoid/needle valve combination?

P


----------



## Mic (8 May 2015)

Placed my order. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## aquascape1987 (8 May 2015)

Looks nice but the only thing putting me off is how long it appears to be.It seems to have a huge connecting piece from the co2 bottle to the solenoid, and I'm not sure it'l fit in my cabinet with all the other stuff.  Is there any info on what it's length of projection is, out from the bottle?


----------



## pepedopolous (8 May 2015)

aquascape1987 said:


> Looks nice but the only thing putting me off is how long it appears to be.It seems to have a huge connecting piece from the co2 bottle to the solenoid, and I'm not sure it'l fit in my cabinet with all the other stuff.  Is there any info on what it's length of projection is, out from the bottle?


5 cm I believe.


----------



## aquascape1987 (9 May 2015)

It's got to be 5cm from the bottle to the regulator alone? I meant from bottle to the end of the needle valve


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 May 2015)

aquascape1987 said:


> It's got to be 5cm from the bottle to the regulator alone? I meant from bottle to the end of the needle valve



Hi Its 20cm or 8 inches


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 May 2015)

Miroslav said:


> Thank you very much for the purchase
> 
> Please let us know what you think.



Wow Fantastic service it arrived today at 11am  Another superb bit of kit 
Cannot wait to get this up and running

Thank you all at Co2 Art


----------



## pepedopolous (11 May 2015)

aquascape1987 said:


> It's got to be 5cm from the bottle to the regulator alone? I meant from bottle to the end of the needle valve



Yes, that's what I meant. This reg. would probably be a tight fit in smaller cabinets.

P


----------



## Miroslav (11 May 2015)

Hello all,



pepedopolous said:


> Looks nice. Any new info on when/if it will come with the new solenoid/needle valve combination?
> 
> P



Please note that the new solenoid valve is in prototype stage right now and it is not in production stage yet. We do not have the exact date, however it will take few moths to get it in production.



Mic said:


> Placed my order. Can't wait to try it out.



Thank you very much. Please let us know what you think as well 



aquascape1987 said:


> Looks nice but the only thing putting me off is how long it appears to be.It seems to have a huge connecting piece from the co2 bottle to the solenoid, and I'm not sure it'l fit in my cabinet with all the other stuff.  Is there any info on what it's length of projection is, out from the bottle?



Please note that we are able to swap the steam for short one (only 3 cm long). The regulator will be 15 cm long with the shorter steam.



pepedopolous said:


> 5 cm I believe.





aquascape1987 said:


> It's got to be 5cm from the bottle to the regulator alone? I meant from bottle to the end of the needle valve



The original size is 7 cm (of the steam)



Greenfinger2 said:


> Wow Fantastic service it arrived today at 11am  Another superb bit of kit
> Cannot wait to get this up and running
> 
> Thank you all at Co2 Art



Thank you for your kind words


----------



## Mic (13 May 2015)

Got mine today. Really nice. I will get it up and running on Friday. Looks to be a good job.
Well pleased so far.


----------



## aquascape1987 (14 May 2015)

pepedopolous said:


> Yes, that's what I meant. This reg. would probably be a tight fit in smaller cabinets.
> 
> P


The problem I've got is not so much a small cabinet, but rather a cabinet with 2 G6's and pipework underneath. But now that Miroslav has confirmed it can be shortened via a shorter attachment,I'm going to get my tape measure out and most likely convince myself to buy it over the weekend .


----------



## aquascape1987 (14 May 2015)

Miroslav..  just a couple more questions if you could help me out please? 

By comparison, how long is the projection of your existing dual stage regulator with the smc needle valve? As in what you sell as standard.

When your new solenoid with built in needle valve is through the design development stage and on sale,I take it that the solenoids with smc currently being sold with this new reg could be easily replaced with the new ones if you wanted to at that time?

Is the new solenoid with the needle valve the one where you mentioned using the nv55 needle valve?


----------



## Miroslav (14 May 2015)

Hello,



aquascape1987 said:


> By comparison, how long is the projection of your existing dual stage regulator with the smc needle valve? As in what you sell as standard.



It is 45 mm long and the whole regulator is 155 mm long.



aquascape1987 said:


> When your new solenoid with built in needle valve is through the design development stage and on sale,I take it that the solenoids with smc currently being sold with this new reg could be easily replaced with the new ones if you wanted to at that time?



We always trying to build our equipment as easy to mix and much as possible so yes that is correct with little bit of DIY you will be able to swap it easily



aquascape1987 said:


> Is the new solenoid with the needle valve the one where you mentioned using the nv55 needle valve?



This is the solenoid with should be as upgrade (new type) if we will happy with the performance of the solenoid and valve. However please note that this is all in develop stage right now and nothing is confirmed yet.

.http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/...-high-precision-needle-valve-for-tests.36871/


----------



## Mic (17 May 2015)

Regulator has been running now for two days now and I must say it is very consistent.
The pressure has been constant compared to the regulator it replaced which would drop 
pressure once or twice a day. Build wise it is well put together and comparable to the dual 
stage regulators I have on my welding machines at work. The solenoid also stays really 
cool. The extension from the regulator to the bottle allows for ease of loosening and tightening
of the nut to connect and disconnect to and from the bottle.


----------



## Miroslav (18 May 2015)

Mic said:


> Regulator has been running now for two days now and I must say it is very consistent.
> The pressure has been constant compared to the regulator it replaced which would drop
> pressure once or twice a day. Build wise it is well put together and comparable to the dual
> stage regulators I have on my welding machines at work. The solenoid also stays really
> ...



Hello, 

Thank you very much for your feedback we are very happy that you like our new regulator


----------

